

Best Start-up Presentation/Pitches you've ever seen? - shahedkhan30

Post you're favorite Start-up presentation/pitch in this thread.
======
ahmicro
Why Not To Do a Startup – Dave McClure [http://ontwik.com/startup/why-not-to-
do-a-startup-dave-mcclu...](http://ontwik.com/startup/why-not-to-do-a-startup-
dave-mcclure/)

How to Get Your Startup Idea Funded by Venture Capitalists
[http://ontwik.com/startup/how-to-get-your-startup-idea-
funde...](http://ontwik.com/startup/how-to-get-your-startup-idea-funded-by-
venture-capitalists/)

------
ch00ey
Dave McClure has an awesome breakdown of a startup pitch. You can find it here
([http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/how-to-pitch-a-vc-
aka-s...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/how-to-pitch-a-vc-aka-startup-
viagra-how-to-give-a-vc-a-hardon))

------
craigtheriac
How to Pitch Investors - Jeff Ready
[http://www.mcstartup.com/blog/2009/4/28/how-to-pitch-
investo...](http://www.mcstartup.com/blog/2009/4/28/how-to-pitch-
investors.html)

